
Get more out of your Netflix subscription - kirubakaran
http://feedflix.com/
======
raghus
This is the site I am working on - I'd greatly appreciate feedback from HN on
what you guys think.

Btw, RWW covered FeedFlix a couple days ago:
<http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/feedflix.php>

~~~
icey
1) This site really looks cool

2) It's easy to use, so kudos - I sent the link to my girlfriend and she set
it up in no time flat.

3) There is no three, but I'd like to say again that this is a pretty cool
application.

~~~
raghus
Hey, thanks icey. Let me know if you have any other thoughts or ideas to make
it better.

~~~
icey
The only suggestion I would have is to somehow allow friendlier URLs. I would
really like feedflix.com/icey for example. It would be worth signing up just
for that.

~~~
raghus
Hi icey - while that's definitely possible, here's a simpler way:

Right now the username you get (typically something like xy-12345) is actually
your Netflix username. So all you need to do is to log in to your Netflix
account and set your Netflix username to "icey" and FeedFlix will catch up on
the next refresh and your page will be feedflix.com/icey from that point on.

Makes sense? Let me know if it doesn't.

~~~
icey
Well... That's just awesome.

Thanks!

------
kirubakaran
This app is awesome. If there is anyone on the fence, I assure you that your
time will be well spent checking this out.

------
TrevorJ
I enjoy the idea a lot. Really nifty.

------
nazgulnarsil
wow, good job. looks really good and fulfills a need. wish i had thought of
that ;)

